# Check Engine Light/Radio Wires



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Check Engine Light*

I just bought an 89 maxima & the check engine light is on. I was wondering does anyone know how to get the trouble code?


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

I just bought an 89 maxima & the check engine light is on. I was wondering does anyone know how to get the trouble code? Also does anyone have access or can tell me where i can get access to a wiring diagram for the radio wires?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

CoolCed305 said:


> I just bought an 89 maxima & the check engine light is on. I was wondering does anyone know how to get the trouble code?


One post is enough... Take the car to autozone and they will read the codes for free. Tell us what the code numbers are and I'm sure someone can help.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Kindfiend said:


> One post is enough... Take the car to autozone and they will read the codes for free. Tell us what the code numbers are and I'm sure someone can help.


 autozone can only read the codes for 96 and newer models so dont waste ur time goin there. the best thing u can do is get the codes urself. im not sure how u do it on ur year tho... go to autozone and get a manual there. it will tell u how to do it. It will even let u know what the code is.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

CoolCed305 said:


> I just bought an 89 maxima & the check engine light is on. I was wondering does anyone know how to get the trouble code? Also does anyone have access or can tell me where i can get access to a wiring diagram for the radio wires?


one word "autozone" get a manual, it will tell u both how to get the code and it shows wiring diagrams.


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> one word "autozone" get a manual, it will tell u both how to get the code and it shows wiring diagrams.


I went and bought the manual from autozone and it does have the wiring diagram, but it doesn't tell me how to get the check engine light code.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

which manual did u get? i got the HAYNES manual and it says it, its in the "emissions and engine control systems" part of the book.


----------

